# just heard an ad on the radio for this law firm.....



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

cordell cordell(dot)com/

What do you guys think of them?


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

I here those ads all the time, too. On these forums they (Cordell) get mentioned from time to time. Never heard anything negative about them.

Probably a good starting point, but the actual attorney(s) in the office you choose will be the ones you'd have to try to get more input on. Attorneys in a particular firm are like everyone else who work in a group of associates. You'll have your underachievers, overachievers, and middle of the pack folks.

I used to run across young attorneys regularly. I always enjoyed when some not-so-special looking assistant DA working average cases would tear the pants off some smug defense attorney that thought he'd be able to coast thru.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

I used to hear their advertisements all the time on the Boston stations. Know nothing about them. I know one thing though: advertising costs money. Higher fixed expenses mean higher hourly rates.

I could be wrong on this point, but I believe they are a large national firm with local "affiliates", so it isn't like you're going to get "CPA Attorney Joe Cordell" working on your case, but instead some local guy/gal who is their "affiliate". Kind of like those ambulance chasers you see.. umm... can't remember the name, they always have robert vaughn hawking them. 

I have a decent family attorney who does regular work for me. He also knows his limitations and will refer me to other people for specialty work. 

If I needed a divorce shark, I'd get a referral from him.

I think referrals are the way to go, rather than glossy advertisements.


----------



## EVG39 (Jun 4, 2015)

Constable Odo said:


> I used to hear their advertisements all the time on the Boston stations. Know nothing about them. I know one thing though: advertising costs money. Higher fixed expenses mean higher hourly rates.
> 
> I could be wrong on this point, but I believe they are a large national firm with local "affiliates", so it isn't like you're going to get "CPA Attorney Joe Cordell" working on your case, but instead some local guy/gal who is their "affiliate". Kind of like those ambulance chasers you see.. umm... can't remember the name, they always have robert vaughn hawking them.
> 
> ...


*
*
Exactly Right. Especially from a trusted source.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

EVG39 said:


> [/B]
> Exactly Right. Especially from a trusted source.


Better head down to the local ******-tonk. Can probably learn who NOT to use....


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

The local office here does not give out free initial consultations. I scratched them off my list for that reason. But, they seem to specialize in men's issues, and they advertise an expertise in complex financial situations such as business owners. A good referral is best, but absent a referral, I would pay for an initial consult with them if I were a small business owner with complicated finances.


----------

